# 11 speed chain rings...



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

More trivia about 11 speed chain rings. Although 10 speed chainrings work, the 11 speed rings are .1mm narrower in the tooth area.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

C-40 what are your thoughts on this letter Zinn addressed on Velonews this week regarding 10 speed cranks and an 11 speed chain:

http://www.velonews.com/article/86055/technical-qa-with-lennard-zinn-electric-shifting-and


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts...*



kytyree said:


> C-40 what are your thoughts on this letter Zinn addressed on Velonews this week regarding 10 speed cranks and an 11 speed chain:
> 
> http://www.velonews.com/article/86055/technical-qa-with-lennard-zinn-electric-shifting-and



There is one mistake about the cog spacing, it's 3.8mm (1.6mm cogs plus 2.2mm spacers), not 3.9mm and the chain rollers are .1mm narrower, not unchanged as he states.

I've also had no problem using a Campy 10 crank with 11 speed, but I only got to ride a few hundred miles on it before winter set in (and my bike got crashed).


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*spacing...*



C-40 said:


> More trivia about 11 speed chain rings. Although 10 speed chainrings work, the 11 speed rings are .1mm narrower in the tooth area.



I didn't checked the chainring spacing until today, but it has been reduced substantially, by .6mm, compared to 10 speed. The last spacing change of .4mm was made way back in 2000, when 10 speed came out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

C-40 said:


> I didn't checked the chainring spacing until today, but it has been reduced substantially, by .6mm, compared to 10 speed. The last spacing change of .4mm was made way back in 2000, when 10 speed came out.



Its not of great importance but even with a compact crank it seems to me the shifting in the front is improved, I have been curious which of the changes from 10 speed contribute to that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

C-40 said:


> I didn't checked the chainring spacing until today, but it has been reduced substantially, by .6mm, compared to 10 speed. The last spacing change of .4mm was made way back in 2000, when 10 speed came out.



C-40, how did they go about reducing the spacing? Is it the spider, the rings or a little of both?


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I was told my the LBS that if i am able to find the 11 speed rings, i will be able to safely run 11 spped drive train. he said that the spacing difference is created by the new shape of the chainrings and not the spider.
now, they want $150.00 for each chainring, and this is assuming they can get them. it is just not worthit for me to spend that kind of $ just to retain my Fulcrum RS cranks.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*



veloci1 said:


> I was told my the LBS that if i am able to find the 11 speed rings, i will be able to safely run 11 spped drive train. he said that the spacing difference is created by the new shape of the chainrings and not the spider.
> now, they want $150.00 for each chainring, and this is assuming they can get them. it is just not worthit for me to spend that kind of $ just to retain my Fulcrum RS cranks.


Your current chainrings should work fine. For '09 the big ring has once again been modified to move it closer to the little ring, by machining the ring's mounting area thinner. The spider has not been changed. There would certainly be no reason to change the little ring, except to get the same finish on both rings.

I bought '09 Chorus cranks for only $310 from the UK. Paying $150 for one chainring is ridiculous.


----------

